# So I found a kitten....



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Why should a kitten from birth be forced into being a barn cat?? I thinkt he only cats that should be barn cats, are the cats that won't domesticate enough to live in a home. Those half feral types. It ****es me off when people make perfectly okay cats into barn cats. They deserve more and a better home then that. That crap ****es me beyond belief.


----------

